# Fedden Report



## MiTasol (Aug 14, 2021)

The Feddon Mission to America Final Report

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thos9 (Aug 17, 2021)

Thanks MiTasol - Marvellous!

And it would be great to see also the 1945 _Report of the Farren Mission to study German aircraft, aircraft engine and armament industries_, held at the National Archives Kew as AVIA 10/411. Can someone post it?


----------



## MiTasol (Aug 17, 2021)

Never heard of that one but agree it would be most interesting reading.
It does not show on worldcat.org so will be hard to find I suspect.
Maybe the LoC has it but they are as hard to get material from as the PRO.


----------



## Snowygrouch (Aug 18, 2021)

Thos9 said:


> Thanks MiTasol - Marvellous!
> 
> And it would be great to see also the 1945 _Report of the Farren Mission to study German aircraft, aircraft engine and armament industries_, held at the National Archives Kew as AVIA 10/411. Can someone post it?



Ok I`ve uploaded that complete file from Kew to my website (with watermark). I`ll update this post later on once I`ve actually added the file to a suitable page. 

You`ll have to register to my website to get it, but its free so hardly a major-bind consider the cost of visiting Kew and copying all this stuff yourself.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Aug 18, 2021)

Thank you very much


----------



## Snowygrouch (Aug 18, 2021)

MiTasol said:


> Thank you very much









You just need to click "Register/Login", register, then two new menu items will appear in "Current Book:..." (Interviews and Aviation Archive Documents).

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thos9 (Aug 18, 2021)

Snowygrouch said:


> Ok I`ve uploaded that complete file from Kew to my website (with watermark). I`ll update this post later on once I`ve actually added the file to a suitable page.
> 
> You`ll have to register to my website to get it, but its free so hardly a major-bind consider the cost of visiting Kew and copying all this stuff yourself.
> 
> View attachment 638377


Excellent - thank you.


----------



## ThomasP (Aug 19, 2021)

Thank you, Snowygrouch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

